# when do deer shed their antlers?



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

I've seen about four different bucks in my backyard area in fargo recently that have antlers that range from maybe 100-150ish. I think I'll go out after they shed their antlers and look for them. Just wondering what time of the year this happens. The deer are allways right on the river, assuming there isn't a heavy snow fall during the time the antlers fall, I should have a decent chance of finding some remains.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

They should start to shed them any time now. Good luck looking for sheds they can be tough to find.

Bob


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Bob's right, they'll start dropping them between now and the end of Jan. I have seen some bucks carry their antlers into early March but I think that is pretty rare. The majority of them will drop them in late Jan. Good luck and don't give up too easily, first thaw in the spring is also an excellent time to look for them also.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Ryan,

If you are feeding the deer, some guys fasten a couple of wires over the feeder. Leave enough room so the deer can still get their heads into the feeder. If a buck bumps one of the wires at about the time when the horns are ready to come off, they will fall right by the feeder.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

it depends on where u live if you live here around lower nodak, south dakota and upper neb. they usually dont shed till mid feb. and its rare that you will find them in wide open since most of them shed there antlers in the river bottoms.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Up here in the Turtle Mountains some of the bucks have already dropped them!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It also depends on their physical condition. Nov & Dec were pretty easy on them. Now that ther is considerable snow and extreme cold up in the northern part of the state I would guess by mid Jan most will have dropped. Fargo doesn't have much snow yet and if food is still easily obtained it may ne longer down there.


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

Deer shed their antlers when they fall off!!  Sorry couldn't resist. Seriously though, I have found cast sheds in late December while hunting and have seen young bucks in April while spring scouting still carrying their antlers. It is a hormone thing and hard to predict. Most mature bucks will shed in Jan-Feb. Young bucks that haven't been through the rut will carry them longer.


----------

